# What continent do you live on?



## pendereckiobsessed (Sep 21, 2012)

So which Continent do you live on? Do you like the Climate? Are the people nice and friendly?


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Planet Ork
Natives are friendly, but no sense of humour


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

North America.

As far as the climate goes, I grew up in the Pacific Northwest (east side of the Cascades) and like that climate just fine.

I live in New Mexico now and like this climate as well.

Have visited the Southeast in the summer, and let's just say I consider that to be barely survivable.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I live on the continent of incontinence !




















:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I know we have a lot of Australians on this site. I guess they haven't voted.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

North America ... Arizona, specifically.


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

North America. To be specific, Campbell River, Vancouver Island, British Columbia, Canada. The climate is all right. The winters are slightly too warm to have much snow, and the summers are slightly too cold to truly enjoy (although we do get many nice days). I have been told that Canadians are the friendliest people in the world, several times...particularly by Americans


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

superhorn said:


> I live on the continent of incontinence !


Toilet humour??

You must be coming from down under :lol:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm glad I live in NW Europe where the climate is mostly temperate - even when I used to play cricket I never liked being at the mercy of a blazing sun for hours on end being burnt to a crisp and I dislike humidity just as much. People laugh about English weather but even here it can get bloody uncomfortable in the summer on occasions.


----------



## Head_case (Feb 5, 2010)

pendereckiobsessed said:


> So which Continent do you live on? Do you like the Climate? Are the people nice and friendly?


I live in Yurop. The people here aren't very literate always and we deliberately spell Yurop wrongly, because we see ourselves as apart from the masses on the continent. The part of Yurop I live in, is a small island, mostly with red, white and blue webbed feet. They call it love, but I think it's all quack!

People are actually very friendly (which is how their offspring get the webbed feet). They are usually very nice and courteous, unless on public transport, when people walk with splayed elbows, deliberately to ram some beergut that just got in the way. People are restrained; the weather is a favourite topic, only because talking about the military is embarrassing, and talking about funerals rather morbid. Talking about food is too personal, since not everyone likes Gordon Ramsay's etiquette.

There are exceptions however. An Englishman's castle is his home, but there there is rarely classical music in the chambers. Mostly, it's commercial..it's pop...it's become a kind of crass, cultureless, populist mentality which absorbs any superficial entertainment item with no reflection or question. If you met my neighvours, you would think they are very pleasant - they are too - unless they are behind a wheel, then they take on a different personality, a bit like Jekyll and Hyde. That's just the 5 year olds on dodgems. The adults will probably run you over in their 4x4 jeep (because you drive the wrong way up the road, unless you're one of our former servants errr, colonies *ahem*). This means, that public transport is preferable, since road rage incidents are high: public transport is very cheap; our chancellor travels on first class at £192 sterling pounds for a single, on tax payers money. If that's how well we treat him, you can imagine how well we treat other visitors to our country! Feel free to come with any health problems and use our National Health Service for free too! What other country is so friendly and welcoming?! 

Proof in the pudding: we hosted the 2012 Olympics this summer. I think most people agreed, they had never seen so many young people enjoy themselves out on the streets (without knives lol).

Outside of my neighbourhood, which is just called 'the Hood', because everyone lives inside their Lonsdale hoodie with chavvy tracksuit bottoms and cheap bling fake gold jewellery from Argos Superstores - the kids are very proficient in a new generation of sports. 'Parkour' which is coined from maybe French for 'Park' and 'Four', when you crash on a park bench on all fours, after leaping from a building with a Go Pro camera to look cool in front of your mates who then upload it on youtube - this is one of our 'in sports'. A bit like Call of Duty, but the goal is, to scare as many little grannies as you can, by faking your own death by jumping between 24 storey buildings, to 19 storey ones, without guide wires like the martial arts movies. Gone are the webbed feet; they wear trainers to undertake Parkour, usually Nike, which is pronounced like 'Nigk Key', which rhymes with 'NICKED'. The guys are mostly called 'Ned', 'Ted', 'Dave' or 'Darren'. A few actually do have ginger hair which is not dyed. They get offended if you call it orange, because it actually is ginger. The girls, are called 'Sharon', as pronounced like the former Israeli Prime Minister, 'Ariel Sharon' with the down tilt accent and not like 'Shar-in' which is definitely not Essex.

The difference between the Essex Sharon and the Israeli Sharon is that the former have more hair, usually tied up in a high pigtail with equestrian like features, scalped tightly back, and usually completed looks courtesy of a nose ring. Other popular names besides 'Sharon' are 'Millie', 'Courtney' and Charlotte with popular surnames like 'Barlow' after Take That boy band singer (ageing middle-aged now), where the '-t' is silent, as in 'Harlo-w'.

Mostly though..the adults...are busy trying to earn a living due to something called a 'recession' going on here. The recession means, that this year, we have grown shorter, than previous years. If the recession continues, next year, we will be shorter than before. If it continues for a decade, we will reach Australia. Food is more expensive, so we buy Macdonalds fast foods and frozen foods from the Iceland store. The Iceland store makes us nervous because most of us had secret bank accounts in that little country which screwed up their banking system and left us all feeling shorter. We have no great food culture of our own, so we tend to invite ex-colonies to cook for us. We are very easy going though, and are happy to drink Stella Artois with dinner, whereas Yurop-eens tend to drink a glass of red wine, this is not enough to get paralytic. It is important, since alcohol is like religion; it enables us to achieve a lower consciousness. When unconscious, it is like a nirvana state. Our parents go to churches on Sundays to achieve their fix; we go out to park benches to achieve our own nirvana. Our French neighbours think this is really bizarre, but they are not in the know (wink, wink).

BUT. You should come to visit us. We have the longest passport queues in the world! You get a really good security check and if you fly British Airways, we guarantee you that your luggage will be separated and lost from you if you land in Terminal 5, but maybe if you are lucky, your luggage will be reunited with you on your departure after you pay a 20% VAT tax surcharge on your own luggage. Welcome to Great Britain!


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Actually, I live on North America , in New Rochelle, a suburb of New York .
There's a joke about a guy who had visited all seven continents, including Antarctica . When he was asked what he would try now that he had been on all seven, he replied, "I guess I'll try incontinence ".
But I have been to Australia, way back in th e1970s, when I was a member of the Long Island Youth orchestra, and we played a Summer tour of Australia,New Zealand, Fiji and Samoa . It was an unforgettable experience .


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Head_case said:


> I live in Yurop. The people here aren't very literate always and we deliberately spell Yurop wrongly, because we see ourselves as apart from the masses on the continent. The part of Yurop I live in, is a small island, mostly with red, white and blue webbed feet. They call it love, but I think it's all quack!
> 
> People are actually very friendly (which is how their offspring get the webbed feet). They are usually very nice and courteous, unless on public transport, when people walk with splayed elbows, deliberately to ram some beergut that just got in the way. People are restrained; the weather is a favourite topic, only because talking about the military is embarrassing, and talking about funerals rather morbid. Talking about food is too personal, since not everyone likes Gordon Ramsay's etiquette.
> 
> ...


This is brilliant.
Very well thought out
I laughed my (union jack) socks off

Had to tell Sharon about it, but she was at the "rock 'n roll" office


----------



## pendereckiobsessed (Sep 21, 2012)

Interesting, No asians, Africans, or South Americans have voted on this yet. Do we have any people on these forums who live there?


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

*Australia *- "a nation for a continent and a continent for a nation" which is what Edmund Barton, our first Prime Minister called Down Under. But technically/geographically I think he's incorrect. But its his most famous quote.



pendereckiobsessed said:


> Interesting, No asians, Africans, or South Americans have voted on this yet. Do we have any people on these forums who live there?


We do have some South African, Singaproean and Argentinian members. They do drop in from time to time. Eg. Odnoposoff is often on current listening. He's changed his username recently though.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

I live in California. The people here can get offended that you would make eye contact with them, are surprised when you say hello to them if they don't know you, they typically don't have much of a concept of what it's like to rough it. A bunch of city slickers, really. And because I live in the valley, which is really a big irrigated desert, allergies are terrible, and the air is dry. I plan to live in Oregon, because, as crazy as it sounds, hunting, fishing, and friendly people are actually the three main elements I think of when considering how happy I can be in an area. I don't shop, or much of that other stuff, so why live in town? But I do because I don't have the funds to move somewhere else, and job opportunities aren't looking so great in Oregon. Ireland would be the ideal for me, but I'd have to build up some pretty decent funds to do that. I still haven't given up on Ireland, though. When my family from there visits, it just drives me nuts knowing where they live. Nothing makes me more content than sitting in a meadow, or watching mists roll off the hills, or splitting wood to warm my muscles in the cold. I really miss the cold, as strange as that sounds. I like to feel the weather, for it to brace me, you know, as opposed to feeling stagnant. I'd rather be wearing a coat and breathing that sweet, cold air, than dealing with the allergies around here.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

Head_case said:


> I live in Yurop. The people here aren't very literate always and we deliberately spell Yurop wrongly, because we see ourselves as apart from the masses on the continent. The part of Yurop I live in, is a small island, mostly with red, white and blue webbed feet. They call it love, but I think it's all quack!
> 
> People are actually very friendly (which is how their offspring get the webbed feet). They are usually very nice and courteous, unless on public transport, when people walk with splayed elbows, deliberately to ram some beergut that just got in the way. People are restrained; the weather is a favourite topic, only because talking about the military is embarrassing, and talking about funerals rather morbid. Talking about food is too personal, since not everyone likes Gordon Ramsay's etiquette.
> 
> ...


great read! i still love visiting GB though


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

One good reason for living in countries like the UK is that posts such as head_case's doesn't result in the author's arrest. :tiphat:


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

elgars ghost said:


> I'm glad I live in NW Europe where the climate is mostly temperate - even when I used to play cricket I never liked being at the mercy of a blazing sun for hours on end being burnt to a crisp and I dislike humidity just as much. People laugh about English weather but even here it can get bloody uncomfortable in the summer on occasions.


I don't live in Europe, I line in England but I agree with the rest.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

moody said:


> I don't live in Europe, I line in England but I agree with the rest.


Ha! I should have said I live 'on an island off the coast of NW Europe' - please don't think that my slip was a concession to any latent pro-Brussels tendencies.


----------

